# at what shutter speed you turn IS off?



## Malte_P (Jan 25, 2013)

??

i turn it off whenever i go above 1/250s.

i once read that it has a negative effect for faster shutter speeds.. is that still the case with newer IS versions?


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 25, 2013)

Getting my popcorn ready for this thread.  :-X :-X :-X


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 25, 2013)

I keep IS off until I need it. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 26, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> it´s correct that IS slows down the AF.
> so if you don´t need it turn it off.
> 
> when i use a shutterspeed of 1/1000s and above i turn it off.
> ...



You mad bro?


----------



## SDsc0rch (Jan 26, 2013)

i just want to say.. i've been shooting for a while now and i didn't know IS had any effect whatsoever on AF performance

i'm glad i saw this - i'll be sure to switch it off over (mm.. probably) 1/250


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jan 26, 2013)

I leave it on unless I have a good reason to turn it off, which is rarely. Some older lenses have IS that gets upset with tripods and should be disabled when used on one. IS drains batteries faster...but with a pair of batteries in a grip that's not really much of a concern.

I have never seen any indication that it degrades anything at high shutter speeds or that manufacturers recommend turning it off for high shutter speeds. Indeed, manufacturers recommend it be used just the way I use it. It's true that it's less necessary at faster shutter speeds, but it'll still improve image quality at faster shutter speeds, even if only incrementally so.

Oh -- and you'd have to be a real manly man to get sharp images with a 400 handheld at only 1/250 without IS. I doubt I'd even try at less than 1/600 without IS and probably wouldn't feel confident at less than 1/1000. But with IS...well, I was playing around one night long after I got mine. I sat on the ground, braced my back against a wall and my elbows on my knees and took a handheld photo of the Orion Nebula that showed no motion blur. Clouded with lots of urban light pollution, yes...but the Orion Nebula! Handheld! Photograph! Without motion blur!

Cheers,

b&


----------



## steliosk (Jan 26, 2013)

i turn it on when i'm moving or when the light is low and i'm not carrying a tripod with me 

i turn it off when i use flash, or when my speeds are 1/1000 and above.

i love IS when i have to focus manually through live view.. works like a charm, (especially when i use a telephoto lens) of course i turn it off when my camera is mounted on a tripod.

practically when my speeds are below 1/250 i leave it on, why turn it off?


----------



## Frage (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it depends on the focal length.... am I wrong? Did I miss something?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a turn off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2013)

I never shut it off for high shutter speeds. If I'm on a tripod, then I'll shut it down if I'm using a slow shutter speed and my 100-400mmL. 
I consider a high shutter speed to be 1/2000 sec or greater, I seldom go down to 1/250. With modern high mp bodies, Canon recommends using a higher shutter speed than the old 1/ effective focal lenght rule, so I try to use no less than double that.
With a 200mm lens on a 7D, the effective focal length is 320 mm, so I'd not use less than 1/640 sec. Obviously if you shoot wide, the shutter speed can drop a lot, but I tend to use telephotos more.


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > it´s correct that IS slows down the AF.
> ...



He seems like that!


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 26, 2013)

With older versions of IS, you may need to turn it off when on a tripod to avoid feedback issues. But with more current versions, there's no need to turn it off. Further, i fail to see a benefit in turning IS off...unless there is something to the suggestion that IS slows AF performance.

Hey Neuro, can you weigh in on the IS affects on AF?


----------



## brad-man (Jan 26, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I leave it on unless I have a good reason to turn it off, which is rarely. Some older lenses have IS that gets upset with tripods and should be disabled when used on one. IS drains batteries faster...but with a pair of batteries in a grip that's not really much of a concern.
> 
> I have never seen any indication that it degrades anything at high shutter speeds or that manufacturers recommend turning it off for high shutter speeds. Indeed, manufacturers recommend it be used just the way I use it. It's true that it's less necessary at faster shutter speeds, but it'll still improve image quality at faster shutter speeds, even if only incrementally so.
> 
> ...




+1 The only reason to turn it off would be for the batteries...


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 26, 2013)

The only time I turn off IS is when I tripod mount. I'll have to reconsider that if it makes a substantial difference in AF... but I haven't noticed anything.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 26, 2013)

If I have it on a lens, I just keep it on. It doesn't seem to hurt my battery all that much or AF performance.

I guess I could turn it off if I'm shooting at 1/1000th but I might forget to turn it back on when I need a slower shutter speed.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 26, 2013)

never even occured to me before... so will keep as is and on all the time


----------



## DCM1024 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mirror image question but Canon support told me to have minimum IS on plus shutter equal length of lens.


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> it´s correct that IS slows down the AF.
> so if you don´t need it turn it off.
> 
> when i use a shutterspeed of 1/1000s and above i turn it off.
> ...



Do you know how you reached to the conclusion that IS slows down AF?? I hope I am not being a jerk when I ask this...


----------



## FTb-n (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't worry about IS draining your battery. I recently shot a 90 minute figure skating event with 70-200 f2.8L II on a 7D using just the stock battery (no grip). 2,000 images later, and my thumb parked on the back focus button for most of the 90 minutes, the battery was at 76% after the shoot.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 26, 2013)

Would only turn it off if shooting using a tripod otherwise it is always on.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 26, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Chuck Westfall says the AF potentially works faster and more accurately with IS on.
> 
> _ "You would be better off with the IS version for skiing photos, for a reason that might not be obvious at first glance. Although chances are good that you'll be using a shutter speed so fast that the IS system has no effect, use of IS will present a steadier image to the camera's AF detection system. Thus, if you're using predictive focus, the IS system may provide better data for the AF system to base its calculations on. However, if you're just zone focusing manually and waiting for the subject to pass through the area you've preselected, then you might as well shut off the IS function and save some battery power."_​
> Question number eight here: digitaljournalist.org/issue1002/tech-tips.html
> ...



IS on the bigger lenses chews battery, esp in the heat/cold. I can say now I have spent more on batteries and chargers shooting skiing/snowboarding (I keep 6 spares) then I thought I would have to. I have tried Chuck's method and can honestly vouch for it in the park and half pipe (lots of steady fluid motion). It does not work so well for kayaking and kiteboarding IMO. Only did about a month of work with those crazy people though so did not have a ton of time to test it.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 26, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I keep IS off until I need it. Pretty straightforward.



Exactly. 

IS is remarkable in enabling useable images at very slow hand hold speeds for the focal length of lens - ie 1/4 to 1/30 range with 50mm on FF. However shake is erratic and the IS is oscillating the lens in compensation - I've found that it is possible to get much sharper images hand held with it turned off at certain speeds in the 1/60 to 1/250 region, but it's random - caveat, this is with 24 - 105 IS system. 

And Freelancer - calling someone of RLPhoto's ability a clown makes you the clown pal.

Go look at his work posted on this forum and when yours is half as good you can give yourself a pat on the back


----------



## nolken (Jan 26, 2013)

It depends for me.

Just thinking of my shooting habits:
Anything 50mm and under I turn it off for 1/60 and above, maybe 1/80 depending on many other factors
50-100mm I turn it off for 1/80 to 1/100 and above.
100-200mm I turn it off for 1/160 and above.

I love IS when I need it, but only when I need it. Any other time it annoys the crap out of me. The sound coming from the lens just does not sound natural.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmm... I've never given IS a thought. It just stays on and does what it does. All I ever knew was to turn it off on a tripod but even that isn't an issue with the newer IS as they apparently detect that state and scale back their function automatically. I never considered the possibility of gaining IQ by keeping or turning it off as RLPhoto mentions. Anyone else besides Sporgon and RLPhoto have an educated reason and experience keeping IS off? I may have to try it. I guess the plan for keeping it off is just use it for low light, slower shutter speed and very long reach times? I guess now I'm intrigued that I could get sharper images with IS off and so I'm interested in trying it. My bigger fear is that I'll forget to turn it on when it's really necc.

I still have to think that IS was designed to be left on (not off) and so I wonder how much IQ etc is actually gained by going to the trouble of managing it, manually switching it off and on.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2013)

If I shoot things moving in a steady pace and in pretty much one direction, like a runner or a car I keep it on, always. If I shoot hockey or kids or soccer I shoot with only vertical IS on (or off if I'm in portrait mode), that way I can snap the camera back and forth and not see that slight drag/delay in the VF but still have the benefit of some stabilising, absolutely helps predictive AF.

So it's not about shutter speed for me, but how the subject moves.

And as mentioned above here, 1/200s at 200mm rule doesn't work all that well with high mp bodies. I will always use 1600 or 12800 ISO to get fast speed rather than one step cleaner image with slight blur.


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine stays on all the time unless using remote shutter and on a tripod


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 27, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> it´s correct that IS slows down the AF.
> so if you don´t need it turn it off.
> 
> when i use a shutterspeed of 1/1000s and above i turn it off.
> ...



I use it always. Even when a SS of 1/8000. No sense in a jiggly viewfinder...


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 27, 2013)

Another reason to switch it off aside from the potential effect on AF speed/accuracy is that some wildlife reacts to the sound of it.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 27, 2013)

I've experimented with this recently and decided to leave it on at all times. I feel like it helps even at higher shutter speeds.


----------



## RC (Jan 27, 2013)

Only when the lens is stable such as on a tripod.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Another reason to switch it off aside from the potential effect on AF speed/accuracy is that some wildlife reacts to the sound of it.



??? Wow! Really?? So does this mean that if you turn off the IS, you only get one shot when the much louder SLR Actuation scares off the wildlife?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 27, 2013)

IS - one of the topics where it seems like no one has any idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Meh (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh boy, here we go!


----------



## Danielle (Jan 28, 2013)

*sighs* the only time you really should be turning it off is if your shooting fast moving objects/people or on a tripod. And that depends what lens in some cases. IS 3 mode is for fast moving objects for example but doesn't occur on anything but big expensive glass.

The hum in the lens from the IS doesn't get louder by the way!


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 28, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason to switch it off aside from the potential effect on AF speed/accuracy is that some wildlife reacts to the sound of it.
> ...


Actually that wouldn't suprise me for a lot of animals, for example from Wikipedia "Bats that can detect 200 kHz cannot hear very well below 10 kHz". Mice are shown at 1 to 70 kHz and there are many other examples at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hearing_range. According to the following page the USM motor runs at about 30kHz:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/usmlens_technology.do

Note sure what the frequency components of the shutter noise are, but I'm pretty sure the loudest components would all be below 1KHz.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

Danielle said:


> *sighs* the only time you really should be turning it off is if your shooting fast moving objects/people or on a tripod. And that depends what lens in some cases. IS 3 mode is for fast moving objects for example but doesn't occur on anything but big expensive glass.
> 
> The hum in the lens from the IS doesn't get louder by the way!



What if your lens doesn't have IS? I guess you'd still be right, you can't turn it off.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 28, 2013)

Jesse said:


> IS - one of the topics where it seems like no one has any idea what they're talking about.



I can't even remember the last time I turned IS off. Yet, I've read numerous times that you should turn it off when not needed. For example...

http://www.bythom.com/nikon-vr.htm

Maybe Canon's system is better. Maybe some of my shots would be better without it. Who knows?

If there are benefits with keeping it off in some cases, maybe there is an argument for a camera setting that allows you to disable IS automatically under certain conditions (eg above a certain shutter speed).


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 28, 2013)

I paid a lot of money for that IS...so I leave it on all the time ;D


----------



## sanj (Jan 28, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Another reason to switch it off aside from the potential effect on AF speed/accuracy is that some wildlife reacts to the sound of it.



Never felt this way in the last five years of wildlife photography with IS. I had non lS lenses for 15 years before that and no wildlife got distracted by other sounds in my vehicle (lenses bumping on to metal etc.)


----------



## BL (Jan 28, 2013)

i've never once remembered to turn it off, on countless long exposures mounted on a tripod, on both 70-200 II and 100 L

never experienced any decrease in sharpness


----------



## sanj (Jan 28, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason to switch it off aside from the potential effect on AF speed/accuracy is that some wildlife reacts to the sound of it.
> ...



 Well said!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm usually so far away they can't hear it :


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm done eating my popcorn now so I'll weigh in on this topic.

IS is like Canon vs Nikon. Everyone has a different opinion so the best thing to do is try YOUR camera with YOUR lens with YOUR eyes and YOUR steady (or not) hands and use IS all of the time and then none of the time to see which shots look better.

For _*me*_, I leave it on all of the time except when on a tripod (rare). I even leave it on when using a monopod but I use mode 2 (please don't start arguments about mode 2 vs monopods vs panning). :

Now everyone go out and start shooting. 8)


----------



## Northstar (Jan 29, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> I'm done eating my popcorn now so I'll weigh in on this topic.
> 
> IS is like Canon vs Nikon. Everyone has a different opinion so the best thing to do is try YOUR camera with YOUR lens with YOUR eyes and YOUR steady (or not) hands and use IS all of the time and then none of the time to see which shots look better.
> 
> ...



mode 2 on a monopod....c'mon, you gotta be kidding me??? ;D 

I did watch a youtube video recently that had the team photographer for the (my memory fails me but I believe it was Tampa Bay Rays (Major League Baseball) and he said that he and his team turn IS off because they thing the AF is faster. (shooting Canon tele's and super tele's)

anyway...this is a subject that I've read alot about recently, and it's starting to play "mind tricks" on me now. for example, I shot sports the other night and I had way too many oof shots for my liking...so I started thinking, maybe it's the IS.

as charlie brown would say....aaughhhh!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

hmm interesting ....
not pertaining to shutter speed but I do turn off IS when shooting critically framed shots using tripod and lights... like when shooting 2D art work... the framing gets tight and with IS on there is micro "FLOAT" where the image will shift a bit when stabilized... since no need for IS on these types of work we just turn it off... at first I thought who is moving the tripod but yes its the IS activating and settling into position... IS has come a long long way... the first canon IS zooms in the 90s didnt quite "stabilize" and would float... i used it on a golf tournament and it got me sick... like boat sick... I thought... this will never take... 
anyway cool to read the posts ... sometimes gotta clear your mind and ego to learn new things.
Mahalo


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 16, 2013)

As stated earlier in this thread (see page 2) IS does not slow the AF system and will likely help it. Look for the Chuck Westfall quote (HT. privatebydesign). This makes sense, particularly for moving objects. The steadier the image, the easier to focus.

Mine is on at all times for all IS lenses in my sig line below. It is curious though that experiences with IS, particularly with battery drain, must be dependant upon the lens. I think my biggest power hungry lens would be my 70-200 f2.8L Mk2 and I don't think there's a noticeable drain using IS on this lens. But, maybe there is with the really big boys.

[Edit: Just realized that I only have two IS lenses in my sig line. Others include the 18-135 (non-STM), 17-85, 70-300 (non-L).]


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 16, 2013)

I actually never cared too much about IS, really only turning it off when on a tripod.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 16, 2013)

I leave it on or select mode 2 for motorsports. Rather annoyingly Ive accidentally switched IS off several times without knowing it while handling my 70-200 IS. This happened quite often on the MkI version of this lens and I need to monitor this behavior on the MkII. If it occurs again I will probably tape a small piece of toothpick in the gap next to the switch to keep it on.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 16, 2013)

> You don't need to shoot a single image ever to have a very in depth knowledge of how the technology actually works. Personally, with regards a technical question relating to Canon gear, I would go with the word of the real Chuck over Jay Paredes.




LOL

chuck westfall will also tell you the 6D has a great autofocus system. :


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> He might be in PR, but he doesn't give a damn when you use IS on a lens you already own, if his comments were a stinging sales brochure for lens based IS over body based IS then you might have a point, but nothing he says in this instance has any effect on sales, indeed he wants people to be very happy with the lenses they own, get the best out of them, and tell everybody else the best way to get keepers. Happy knowledgeable customers are the most effective sales tool.



a good PR man is always on the job.
IS lenses cost more so he has to promote them in every possible way, always.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Common sense tells us it does, but not necessarily in every conceivable situation.



does it? 

IS needs processing power.
my common sense is not sure what is correct.... could be either.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 17, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> IS needs processing power.



That processing is done entirely by the lens, not by the camera. That's why IS works the same on any EF mount body, from film through the 1DX. It's also why upgrading bodies doesn't enable new IS modes and better IS performance on old lenses.

So, yeah. I would entirely expect IS to improve autofocus performance. And I'd be astounded if IS degraded AF performance, though I could easily imagine situations where whatever improvement it might make would be negligible.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## pwp (Feb 17, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> > Chuck Westfall
> 
> 
> well... how many photos does the guy shoot a year?
> i have read so much crap from him (and i mean the real chuck not the fake one)



Not only is Chuck Westfall a very good friend to the Canon community globally, he does stay ahead of the game in terms of what works and what doesn't. And then he has a great ability and willingness to communicate. And it goes back a long way. He was an awesome contributor to the now gone and much lamented Rob Galbraith forums. His prompt technical posts played a significant role in helping a lot of photographers around the planet make the transition from film to digital. And he hasn't stopped giving.

Quite likely he doesn't shoot as much per year as you do, but to flame this guy is a travesty.

-PW


----------



## Botts (Feb 17, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> > You don't need to shoot a single image ever to have a very in depth knowledge of how the technology actually works. Personally, with regards a technical question relating to Canon gear, I would go with the word of the real Chuck over Jay Paredes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends on use case. If you're not shooting action, the 6D does have great autofocus, it's quite accurate, and works in extremely low light. If you are shooting sports though, you wouldn't call it great. I'd take slightly less accurate AF for speed every time for sports.I would say though, for me, I'll use IS all the time, unless I'm on a tripod. I rarely shoot at 1/1000s as I'm usually more concerned about deep DOF. That said, I'm shooting animals on Tuesday, I'll have to test my AF speed with the 70-200 f/2.8 II and the 70-300L with IS on and IS off, to see if it's a notable difference.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 17, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



The Non IS is a 1995 lens and has been discontinued recently. I was told that by CPS while on the phone the other day. I still see a lot of them on my local CL though.


----------

